# Hysteroscopic resection of uterine septum ??



## gtulman (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am having trouble coding this procedure! hysteroscopic resection of uterine septum. I've never heard of such procedure. Does someone know the cpt for this procedure??

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## jlparker0898 (Dec 10, 2012)

Try looking at 58560


----------



## gtulman (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you so much!!


----------

